# Willow



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Please say some prayers for my baby girl. She is really sick. We had her to the emergency vet on Sunday night for vomiting. She is not better yet. Nick is taking her to our vet as soon as they open. She stopped vomiting but She won't eat, is very down and has had increasing amounts of bloody mucus in her poo. She did have a negative xray on Sunday.
I'm worried sick and I can't even be with her because of my new job. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Donna how scary for you, poor baby Willow, prayers and virtual hugs being sent your way, hope it gets sorted really fast. xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh Donna, what a nightmare for you. Sending all best wishes for a very quick recovery for beautiful Willow your way.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Heart felt prayers for you and for Willow.
Also sending you a transatlantic big hug x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she is a lot better very soon.

Have they tested for pancreatitis? It sounds very similar to Molly when she had her acute attack.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful girl get better soon, maybe she scavenged something bad Donna, the vet is the best idea, good luck xx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Hope everything is ok. Thinking of you all


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh no! Poor willow and poor you Donna. Hope it gets sorted fast. :hug::hug:


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Good morning Donna

Sounds exactly like the symptoms Lucia had a year ago prior to being diagnosed with HGE

Please have the Vet do blood work and ask specifically about Hemorrhagic gastroenteritis (HGE)

http://www.petmd.com/blogs/fullyvetted/2013/march/hemorrhagic-gastroenteritis-hge-in-dogs-29938


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Willow. We hope you feel better soon. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh NO Donna!! I have had compacy for 10 days and 7 days more but have been reading posts as I can and saw this and had to make a comment!! Poor baby . . . . and I know it is torture for you not to be able to be with her. Please post as soon as you know anything please as I will be watching for an update!! Praying for Willow!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely lovely red willow
Have an energising sleep on a pillow
Wake up feeling wonderfully well and sunny
And then there will be no more worries for mummy!!

Donna I hope she is well very soon and nothing long lasting xxxx
Sending lots of love and poo hugs x


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh no. I hope it turns out to be nothing serious and she is feeling better soon. I hate how they can't tell us what's wrong.


----------



## Nessa (May 4, 2014)

Any update? Prayers!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

How is Willow?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I am thinking my strongest snuggling and healing thoughts for your beautiful girl. Hope you and the boys are doing okay xxxxxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Donna, how is Willow? Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

theaccessman said:


> Good morning Donna
> 
> Sounds exactly like the symptoms Lucia had a year ago prior to being diagnosed with HGE
> 
> ...


so she isn't better  she was at the vet today. I was concerned about HGE also. they did blood work and her red blood cells were at 53.6% it has to be over 60% for them to consider this. my vet said they still have to watch cause it could turn into hge. my understanding was it either is or it isn't but I don't really know.
The vet gave her more sub q fluid, another nausea shot. they ruled out parasites and worms. she still won't eat anything and we have tired everything. she will drink little bits from a glass.
if she isn't eating by Friday she has to be admitted. if the body poo gets any worse, she had to be admitted.
thank you guys for the prayers and support. I'm beside myself. I've never seen any of my dogs this sick with the exception of my daisy who didn't survive so I'm..... well freaking out. 
right now we are both just sitting here watching her waiting for and sign of anything worse. it doesn't help matters that it is so hot. I'm terrified she'll dehydrate. I also can't stand that I can't be home with her. I'm just really upset. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds frightening for you, I really hope she doesn't get any worse


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We really feel for you all Donna, lots of love and get well wishes from our house. How are Jake and Ozzy?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> We really feel for you all Donna, lots of love and get well wishes from our house. How are Jake and Ozzy?


so far they are fine thank God. they are actually leaving her alone which is good. Ozzy is going a bit nuts because he is accustomed to getting lots more attention for everyone including her. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the updates, I have been thinking about her often today. I think the fact that she is normally a healthy girl and the fact that she does not seem to be worsening hopefully will mean she'll turn the corner very soon and be back to her normal self. Fingers and toes all crossed here that this is the case. Hugs from all of us to all of you guys.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So do you have any kind of a diagnosis?? The nurse in me is going crazy trying to figure out what the heck is going on with her. Is she up and around any? My heart is with you all and I will be checking often for any updates. I'm so sorry Donna and praying for precious Willow.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> So do you have any kind of a diagnosis?? The nurse in me is going crazy trying to figure out what the heck is going on with her. Is she up and around any? My heart is with you all and I will be checking often for any updates. I'm so sorry Donna and praying for precious Willow.


Nanci I am beyond baffled and frustrated. (not to mention how much I have spent already) and all they can tell me is what it isn't. it's not and obstruction. the xray ruled it out. exactly what happened was she was totally fine. we went to the dog park. we got home at twelve. she ate her normal dinner at four. at eight pm I had them or side running around. I actually posted a video of her on fb. she was running across the yard and jumping into a swing. then she vomited. I thought all the running and swinging upset her belly a bit but she continued to vomit every fifteen mins. at 9 I figured she might dehydrate and brought her to the er. they ruled out obstruction, she had no fever abd normal blood work. they gave sub q fluid and shot for belly upset. 
she slept through the night and got up and ate some chicken and rice. I thought she was ok but the raspberry jam poop started. (diarrhea with bloody mucus) then she stopped eating. (and we tried everything) 
this morning there was a lot of blood and no eating so we took her to the vet. they ruled out the worms and parasites. they said they ruled out hge for now. 
as of this moment she is drinking water that I have snuck pedilyte into but she won't eat. she acts interested in some things, like cheese, she puts it in her mouth but just lets it fall out. she keeps begging to go out but right away tries to eat grass. 
I'm just praying she is better in the morning. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm thinking she ate something at the park? Thats what happened to Carley when she was so very sick with gastroenteritis. She was going down hill right before my eyes and when in the waiting room at the Vets office she got a glassy eyed look that is indescribable unless you witness it. I went for the nurse and they took her right back. She got the sub q liquids, shots and bloodwork and xrays with NO real diagnosis. She only had one bloody poo. She popped back in 24 hrs tho. Thats what worries me so much with Willow is the no appetite and continued bloody poos. Just that one visit cost us $465 so I know your expense has already topped that for sure. Praying for a better night for her and a noticable improvement in the morning. I know you are exhausted and probably will not sleep much tonight . . . . I stayed up all night with Carley, but she did sleep fairly well. Blessings!!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Is there anything you can think of that she could have eaten at the park that's toxic, not an obstruction?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grove said:


> Is there anything you can think of that she could have eaten at the park that's toxic, not an obstruction?


mushrooms.... I find them in the yard all the time. the crop up over night in this weather. we don't let them out of eye sight but they can grab it in the grass real fast. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> mushrooms.... I find them in the yard all the time. the crop up over night in this weather. we don't let them out of eye sight but they can grab it in the grass real fast.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Just read this, not trying to freak you out at all but it mentions a time delay between the consumption and gastro symptoms 

"A great many dogs dies each year from consuming mushrooms containing amatoxins. The symptoms are characterized by a 6-12+ hour delay in symptoms then severe GI distress and refusal to eat or drink (most often caused by ingestion of Amanita phalloides, Amanita bisporigera or Amanita ocreata, though the Galerina marginata group, the Conocybe filaris group and Lepiota subincarnata also contain amatoxins). In one recent California case, a dog was saved by aggressive rehydration therapy plus needle aspiration of the bile from the gall bladder (contact www.petsreferralcenter.com or phone 510-219-0112 for more information if you have a dog that you suspect has consumed amatoxins)."

Did you discuss with the vet the possibility of mushrooms? 

It seems that rehydration can be important like you said you were worried about


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I know whenever you google anything on the internet it can come back scary but any suggestion is worth a shot


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How Horrible for you, I hope they get it sorted really fast, poor baby Willow, It is horrible to have to trust in someone else's opinion when you just want it sorted NOW, would be even better if somehow she managed to turn a corner all by herself, thoughts and prayers for you and her. xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Little Willow. :hug:
It is horrible that she is feeling so rotten and you are all so worried.
Personally I wouldn't even bother offering her food when she is like this....
Oral syringe little bits of water into her mouth if she is not interested in lapping. Sometimes I've found that giving a little water with a syringe reminds them that actually they are thirsty.
Hopefully she'll start to pick up very soon. C'mon Willow, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Was so upset to read this thread poor Willow and you, sending love and prayers that she will start picking up very soon. Must be so hard for you having to work when she is the only thing on your mind, but I know you have a good back up team and they will be looking after your babygirl well while you can't be there. Good luck I hope she her normal self very soon.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Donna. I hope some answers turn up soon and willow can get treated as she needs!
I know they have x rayed to rule out blockage but sometimes the obstruction is caused b something that won't show on X-ray. It's something I would consider.
Also have they tested for parvo?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Praying for our willow baby!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hoping willows on the mend? Xx


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie and both of us humans have Willow in our thoughts.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Not liking the silence. Donna we are all here for you x
ray:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thinking of you all and praying Willow is on the mend. :hug:ray:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Like others have said I hope she's improved from your previous post. Thinking about you all, and eagerly awaiting positive news xxxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Come on Donna . . . How is our Girl????


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was just now able to get a good update. Nick stayed home with her today. He finally got her to eat a little bit of merrick wet puppy food around two. He said since then she seems to have perked up a bit. I hope that when I get home at 530 she will eat a bit more. She is not drinking lots but enough that I feel safe for now. Thank you all again for all the support!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you 
that sounds a bit more positive. Here's hoping she makes a good recovery from this point forward.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for update Donna, that sounds pretty positive, hope she improves in leaps and bounds now. xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Onwards and upwards for our willow, thinking of all of you xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

How does she look to you Donna??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad to hear she is on the mend.  When sick dogs eat grass they are self medicating. 

This is from the book I am reading called "The Sweetness of a Simple Life" by Diana Beresford-Kroeger. She is a botanist and medical biochemist.

"Couch grass carries a natural antibiotic for dogs. This antibiotic is a volatile oil and is contained in the leaf blade. There are salts of potassium, two sugars , triticin and inosital, together with mucilage, all of which are beneficial. Couch grass is a urinary tract antiseptic. It contains potassium salts that keep the kidneys in good shape. Therefore it prevents cystitis, the scourge of the canine world. The mucilage has a positive effect on the dogs gut along with the sugar, inositol. Both have a protective action on the pancreas, keeping it healthy...."

I'd let Willow eat as much grass as she wants...mushrooms are a NO though!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The vet told me there is no way she ate a mushroom because all her labs are perfect and they wouldn't be if she had. She is taking a step in the wrong direction again tonight. I'm arty my wits end. The vet told me she had no answers. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . . . I'm trying to put myself in your position and quite honestly I think I would be parked in her office when she opens in the morning and tell her Willow is going south in your opinion (you are NOT an alarmist and know your girl better than anybody else) and if she can't give you some definative answers I would get a seond opinion very quick!! I am very concerned at this point as she is not improving and I would be VERY aggressive for an answer and treatment at this point. Not trying to scare you but this sounds serious to me. I have seen this passive approach in the nursing field when the patient really had a problem and only thru pro active action on their parts was a diagnosis achieved. You are strong in my prayers.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This is not what I wanted to read - poor Willow, poor Donna. What a worry.
Hope that she is a bit brighter in herself this morning and proves all of us worriers wrong.
:ugh:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is plenty they could do. Take her in and put her on a drip for one! Find another blooming vet.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm assuming they've ruled out the obvious like parvo??
I really hope she's picked up today Donna and turned a corner.
If anyone can do it willow can,
Just look how your love pulled Ozzy through xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes the vet does sound as if they are not really doing all they could, if they are not sure what is wrong after doing all they can think of surely they should be referring you to a specialist or something, I think sometimes you have to exaggerate how bad things are to get things done as well, although it doesn't sound as if you really need to with Willow's condition. I'm sorry we are not all there to give you support and harass the vet for you.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Are thoughts and prayers are with Willow and your family


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm on my easy to work but it has been decided if she does not easy and drink this morning she is headed to the urgent care very at tufts not my vet. Tho I have gotten more aggressive with her. I forced the pepcid down her throat and after that she started to eat a bit again. I brought the syringe out and so she started drinking from the glass. Part if the issue is she is picky and stubborn by nature. She feels crummy so she goes off drinking but then she goes down hill. I told her sorry baby girl I love you too much. Down hill is not an option. If water had to be forced in her every twenty mins it will be. I'm waiting now for a report of how she is doing. She at least slept comfortably last night. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Good morning Donna
When Lucia became sick one year ago the situation was very similar to Willows. Started with vomiting followed by no eating and drinking and then the bloody stool almost like raspberry jam. The blood test for red cell count was below 60% but the Vet having eliminating everything they could think of through X-ray and lab work suggested she stay over night and be put on a hydration/medicine drip because they believed she had HGE. I won't go into details over the next 36 hours but it was exactly where Lucia needed to be. I strongly suggest that you get Willow started on a IV drip as soon as possible. Are thoughts and prayers are with Willow and your family.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

theaccessman said:


> Good morning Donna
> When Lucia became sick one year ago the situation was very similar to Willows. Started with vomiting followed by no eating and drinking and then the bloody stool almost like raspberry jam. The blood test for red cell count was below 60% but the Vet having eliminating everything they could think of through X-ray and lab work suggested she stay over night and be put on a hydration/medicine drip because they believed she had HGE. I won't go into details over the next 36 hours but it was exactly where Lucia needed to be. I strongly suggest that you get Willow started on a IV drip as soon as possible. Are thoughts and prayers are with Willow and your family.


the only reason I didn't bring her right in for it last night when I got home is that her poo no longer has any blood or mucus and she did eat and drink. after she ate she was up and about and being herself but trust me if she turns worse, she is going. here are pictures from last night and the night before. you can she she looks brighter. thank you all again and again.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I know you have had her x-rayed and they ruled out an obstruction but maybe they should do a barium series x-ray. This is a series of x-rays taken at specific time intervals after the patient has ingested a radio-opaque liquid called Barium. They will then be able to see how the GI track is working and if anything foreign is in there, the barium will stick to it and then they will be able to see it.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Poor Willow, only just seen this Donna as not been on. Hope She recoverys soon and is back to her old self. So awful when they are ill. Keeping fingers crossed and big licks from Noodle.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> the only reason I didn't bring her right in for it last night when I got home is that her poo no longer has any blood or mucus and she did eat and drink. after she ate she was up and about and being herself but trust me if she turns worse, she is going. here are pictures from last night and the night before. you can she she looks brighter. thank you all again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds very much that you and Nick and everyone have a thoughtful plan of being vigilant, making sure she stays hydrated, and taking steps to help Willow eat and get better. Also sounds like you've thought about contingencies about what to do next if she doesn't get better. Willow, you, Nick, and all your boys have Lexi, Beemer, and my love and support. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have EVERYTHING crossed that she is on the mend now. She looks like she feels quite dreadful in that first picture. Much brighter in the second. Keep going Willow. We are ALL rooting for you.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she is doing much better now


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna posted on FB we've been praying for her since day 1 ..hope she is better. Hugs from us!!:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Big love to Willow and to you from me and Doris x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well she isn't worse so I'm calling that slowly getting better. My poor baby girl. Good thing she had a few pounds she could lose. She is for from 21 to 19. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As Long as she is taking in fluids, it's one less thing to worry about x
Love and kisses to willow
& jake and ozzy - we don't want them feeling left out xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> As Long as she is taking in fluids, it's one less thing to worry about x
> Love and kisses to willow
> & jake and ozzy - we don't want them feeling left out xx


She is doing better. She has been drinking (from her glass) and she ate some food, a little wet food and a few kibble. She is playful and giving kisses. She was even looking out the window and barking at the teenagers 









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love her she has to be better ... the world is a better place with Willow in it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I love the thought of willow (& oz) barking at passing teenagers, they probably deserve it anyway!! X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is very very good news! Thank goodness!! Go Willow!!! Get better and better!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That sounds really good Donna, so pleased for you, gorgeous Willow and the family, I know she is not totally well yet but certainly looks as if she is well on the way, bet you could forgive her anything at the moment, quick Willow, now is the time to take advantage!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant start to the day! I'm very glad to hear that Willow is back to being a bit more Willowy 
I can only imagine how relieved you must be that she appears to have turned the corner. Hopefully she'll make a steady recovery now, with no more relapses and give some peace to count the extra grey hairs you've grown while worrying about her!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hooray for Willow, now continue on this path please. The getting well that is, not the barking.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She went outside this morning and rolled in something nasty. I've never been so happy! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm very relieved to hear Willow's turned the corner. 

What a great forum this is. People from all over the world are upset and worrying for the a dog and it's family. It certainly gives you some hope for the human race.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So happy that Willow is finally starting to feel better.

lots of puppy kisses from Maggie


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That sounds like excellent news 

Come on Willow keep getting better


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yay Willow!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Yahhhhh Willow . . . . roll all you want to little girl!!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay! Way to go Willow. Happy dance? :star::star::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

:whoo: Little Willow we love you!!! That's our Friday Night Fun sorted then eh? :jumping:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooray for Willow baby!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hoping she's even better today Donna? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hoping she's even better today Donna? X


right now she is like it never happened!!! She ate dinner and played with the boys. She is smiling. it's awesome. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Willow is a super star! So glad she is ok! Love her


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> right now she is like it never happened!!! She ate dinner and played with the boys. She is smiling. it's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


That's great to hear, and no results back from the vets??
Maybe she was just having a couple of "off" days, so pleased she has bounced back xx :star:


----------

